# Need MA home ins. this wk or get rid of our GS



## flowergirl348 (Jun 5, 2009)

I posted this on the wrong board I think. I am new. My name is Laurie and I bought our GS as a gift to my son when he was 3-4. About 7 yrs ago. I have an urgent situation as I am expected to get rid of our GS, Victor, if I can't find an ins co. for my Moms home. It's 2 family, my Mom is on 2nd floor and we are on 1st. floor apt. in Worc. MA
This is my post, I guess this is where I should post it.

Hi,
I have been going crazy looking for ins. co. If I don't find coverage this weekend my german sheperd of 8 yrs has to go. My Mom/Landlord was informed Wed if we owned dogs on the list then they would not insure our home of 40 yrs and drop her policy. Everything I've read has said that no ins. in MA will cover. I have no leads and am actualy calling shelters. No one will take him, he has a thyroid cond. and I give him his med every night. It's cheap but who wants an 8 yr old dog with pre existing medical cond? I'm devistated, more for my son who's 10 with Aspergers. This was my gift to him when he turned 4 because he had no brothers or sisters and I knew they would grow up together and be best friends. I don't know how to tell him. This yr he has been having panic attacks about his dog getting out of our gated yard and goes crying and looking for him. I guess because my grandmother lived with us until he turned 8. This Sept will be 2 yrs since she passed away at home with us. I just don't know how to tell him that Victor has to go. I don't know what else to do. Every place I call wants my home address, name of owner, ss#, birthdate and so on before answering if they will insure the home with a GS. I have read about ins. co. contacting each other so I haven't given the info but have gotten no answers. I don't know anyone to even keep him for a while. My Mom feels bad. He's never bit but she can't take the risk. 
If you know of insuranse or other options, PLEASE, let me know as soon as you can. She's willing to switch her ins if I find one that is as good as hers, then I would need to pay the difference. On Thurs. she said, find homeinsuranse or bring him to a shelter this weeken. I know I can prolong this if theres hope for coverage but if not, I have to start desperatly searching for a home for him.
Laurie 

Top


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I did a google search and found this site and it seems to have a lot of good tips to dog lovers who need insurance. 
http://www.mspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=petowners_Living_with_Pets_Home_Insur

I don't know how accurate the information is, but it says in part:
"What if my insurance company denies or cancels my homeowner’s insurance? I want to keep my dog!

Many insurance companies do not automatically reject owners of certain breeds but may require letters from veterinarians, dog obedience certificates, or a home visit by an insurance agent. If your insurance company will not insure you because of the breed of dog you own, check with your insurance agent, who may know of another company that will insure you.

In addition, some companies may insure you but exclude the animal from the policy. * In Massachusetts, if homeowners are denied coverage, insurance can be obtained through the state’s FAIR (Fair Access to Insurance Requirements) Plan, operated by the Massachusetts Insurance Property Underwriting Association. The FAIR Plan can be reached at Two Center Plaza, Boston, MA 02108-1904, (617) 723-3800 or (800) 392-6108, and at http://www.mpiua.com " *


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

My agent with Liberty Mutual, who has a German Shepherd, and volunteers with a German Shepherd Rescue. Company, Liberty Mutual, insures people with german shepherds on a case by case basis:

Alfred Ricca
http://www.libertymutual.com/alfredricca
work 508-755-6050 x52481
work fax 508-421-6581
work [email protected]
48 Sword Street
Auburn MA 01501

Good luck!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestIn Massachusetts, if homeowners are denied coverage, insurance can be obtained through the state’s FAIR (Fair Access to Insurance Requirements) Plan, operated by the Massachusetts Insurance Property Underwriting Association. The FAIR Plan can be reached at Two Center Plaza, Boston, MA 02108-1904, (617) 723-3800 or (800) 392-6108, and at http://www.mpiua.com " [/b]


Years ago, I had a claim when a pipe broke in my house and insurance discovered shepherd and ultimately dropped me. FAIR plan then picked me up, stayed with them for three years, paid about $1200 per year, then got approved with Liberty Mutual, less expensive, more coverage for the money, and love the service.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Quote: If I don't find coverage this weekend my german sheperd of 8 yrs has to go.


Laurie,

PLEASE do not make any hasty decisions. I've made a connection with my insurance agent, and he wants to try and help you, BUT, there is no contact information here. Here is the response I just received:

"Please tell her to call his voicemail and he can call her over the weekend
to try to help..."

CALL: 508-755-6050 x52481

OR EMAIL him: [email protected]


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

It looks like Donna gave you a solution, but if you want another source for quotes etc.:

I'm in Ma. and have Farm family ins. They have no issue with my 2 german shepherds. They do not ban by breed.
Here is the link to a list of agents:
http://www.farmfamily.com/ 

My agent is in Westford, and I've been very happy with them. 
The agent listed in Worc is:
Thomas Carroll, Agent
Worcester, MA 01602
(508) 752-3300


----------



## flowergirl348 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. We are in a bad spot right now. My Moms never switched and is worried about this. I'll keep you informed with what happens after I call these companies.
Thanks again
Laurie


----------

